# Tony MacAlpine -Tears Of Sahara live



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2006)

This is so awesome, words cannot describe how great this guy is-

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9Zj5GgdzOtc


Looks like it was filmed during the Evolution era with that BC Rich which is what he's holding on the cover of the album so it could be around 1995....that tone is amazing, if anybody has listened to the album Evolution, you know that tone. 

 his tone, phrasing and performance.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 14, 2006)

He's amazing. I have his instructional tape. He's so clean, and I really like his combination sweep - tap - slide thing. His alternate picking isn't so bad either.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 14, 2006)

That was fucking great! MacAlpine's fantastic. I've got one of his videos as well...pretty good stuff, although he's pretty awkward whenever he's trying to explain what he's doing.
Not sure what he's trying for with the 'Alice in Chains' garb though...


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 14, 2006)

He actually wrote this song with George Lynch if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Allen Garrow (Mar 14, 2006)

How old is this footage? Kind of surprised to see him playing a BCRich. Cool stuff,,,nice and melodic.

~A


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 14, 2006)

He played BC Rich for so long, I guess he stopped when they started making everything out of Agathis haha


----------



## David (Mar 14, 2006)

+1 on everything tony macalpine


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> He's amazing. I have his instructional tape. He's so clean, and I really like his combination sweep - tap - slide thing. His alternate picking isn't so bad either.


What instructional tape is this? I got to get a copy of it.


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 15, 2006)

I have one, it is one where he uses his white Super Strat etc


----------



## Shawn (Mar 15, 2006)

Where could I find this video you guys are talking about? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=1&rm=download

Get that downloading program, set your uploads to 10kb p/sec and download to full. Search for Tony Macalpine and there it is.

BTW, this program downloads as slow as torrents but it has a lot of stuff that torrents, Kazaa, Limewire and Bearshare don't have


----------



## Shawn (Mar 15, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=1&rm=download
> 
> Get that downloading program, set your uploads to 10kb p/sec and download to full. Search for Tony Macalpine and there it is.
> 
> BTW, this program downloads as slow as torrents but it has a lot of stuff that torrents, Kazaa, Limewire and Bearshare don't have


 Thanks, man!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 31, 2006)

Thread bump, here's another Tears Of Sahara video, awesome video, you can see what he's doing close up on some fast parts, he taps here and there too, pretty cool, enjoy.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHANPpj5vqY


----------

